# West Michigan tree guys



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm looking for recommendations from the MS family. 

We have a large oak in front of our house we want taken down. It is approximately 70-75 feet tall to the tips of the highest branches per my range finder. The tree is around 15 feet from the house and has a couple decent sized branches partly over the roof. All I want is the tree taken down and stump ground, I want to keep the wood for our fireplace and I do not need the brush chipped or taken away, I'll take the brush out to our property for rabbitat.

We are located in Muskegon. Does anyone on here do this work, or can you recommend a GOOD tree service. Must be insured due to the proximity to the house. You can post here or PM me.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Check out Dempsey's tree service and stump removal in Ravenna. I've had Archie do my stump removal before. He seems to be a good guy and is really concerned that you are happy with his work. That's why i'd have him back again 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Wish-in

I live in Laketon Township and had some work done by Berson's Tree Service. Their number is 744-1973. I was very satisfied and the price was extremely reasonable. They will come out and give you a free estimate and let you know their schedule. You can keep the wood and they will dispose of leaves, branches, etc. as you wish.


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'll give them a call.

Any other satisfied MS.com members in the area that have had tree work done?


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

look for a certified arborist, I am one but currently out with torn shoulder cartilage and back issues.(benefits of the job,lol) If they are certified they will know what they are doing and be able to safely remove your tree. Don't be afraid to ask for insurance papers for your protection. Good luck.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JackieTreeHorn (Sep 15, 2008)

Sort by NameSort by Postal CodeSort By For HireCredentials







Drews, Lucas Woodland Tree Services, Inc. 
ROCKFORD, MI 
49341 
PH: (616) 538-4030
For hireCertified Arborist 







Drews, William Woodland Tree Services, Inc. 
ROCKFORD, MI 
49341 
PH: (616) 538-4030
For hireCertified Arborist 







Jarman, David ABC Tree Climbing 
FREMONT, MI 
49412 
PH: 6162149414
For hireCertified Arborist 







Meyers, Dustin L Timber Ridge Tree Service LLC 
COMSTOCK PARK, MI 
49321 
PH: 6167859964
For hireCertified Arborist 







Smith, Randall Woodland Tree Services, Inc. 
ROCKFORD, MI 
49341 
PH: (616) 538-4030
For hireCertified Arborist


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

Drew lucus just won the *Michigan tree climbing championship. I met one of his employees(another drew) at the last conference they seem like real professionals.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.rvtreellc.com/


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

-Axiom- said:


> http://www.rvtreellc.com/


Have anything to say about them? 

I see their trucks all the time, but that doesn't mean they are good to deal with...

Sent from my HTC Liberty


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Wishin_Fish said:


> Have anything to say about them?
> 
> I see their trucks all the time, but that doesn't mean they are good to deal with...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty


It's a lifelong friend of mine.

I don't know what you mean by "good to deal with", people are people.
If you have trees that need to be removed, trimmed, etc this guy does that and has for over 20 yrs.

Let him know about your concerns beforehand and I'm sure he will accommodate you the best he can.

You gotta be more than a little crazy to do tree work for a living.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

JackieTreeHorn said:


> For hireCertified Arborist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dave did a good job for me a couple years back. Took down a huge white pine and was very reasonable.


----------

